# Help required in identify Consultant



## vinwin06 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hello,

i am looking for genuine consultant from india to Canada job opportunities for finance sector. Kindly suggest some best consultant for me to approach for the job openings.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

You think some consultant in India is going to be effective helping someone to get a job in Canada? A Canadian staffing consultant or agency sure, but an Indian one?


----------



## vinwin06 (Nov 23, 2016)

Yes I am looking for someone who is trustable and can able to help me on getting a job in Canada. 
If there any staffing consultant whom I can contact from India to get job in Canada. 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Nobody in Canada is going to offer job prospects to "an agent"/"consultant" in India when there are lots of people _in Canada_ to interview. 

Besides, no Canadian employer is going to interview someone on spec, let alone offer a job without having first interviewed them and checked their references and qualifications.

Unless you possess a skill set that isn't available in Canada, it's not likely that an employer would go to the time and effort and cost of getting permission to hire from overseas when there is a talent pool to draw from already in Canada. 

Any consultant in India who says that they can get you an interview/job in Canada from India is lying to you... it simply _is *not*_ going to happen.


----------



## vinwin06 (Nov 23, 2016)

OK thanks for the reply. Then how people are saying they can get pr visa for me to get a job... 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

vinwin06 said:


> OK thanks for the reply. Then how people are saying they can get pr visa for me to get a job...
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


Simple:

₹ ₹ ₹ ₹ ₹

money talks.

They are preying on people who don't know how the immigration process works in Canada (Australia, UK etc) and are desperate enough to get out of India that they'll pay the agent/consultant to get them a job and PR in the country of their choice, when such things aren't possible. 

I'd say that if you are looking for a consultant, make sure that they're authorised by CIC.


----------



## vinwin06 (Nov 23, 2016)

Thank you so much... 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

They can say they can get you a PR card (IF you qualify - but in that case, you can get yourself the PR card too).
They can not say they will get you a job. You can get yourself a job once you have a PR card and are living in Canada. It may not be the job you dreamt of, but with a PR card and SIN number, you can get a job if someone wants to hire you.


----------



## vinwin06 (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

vinwin06 said:


> Yes I am looking for someone who is trustable and can able to help me on getting a job in Canada.
> If there any staffing consultant whom I can contact from India to get job in Canada.
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk



Why would anyone in Canada offer you a job when there are thousands of people already here looking for jobs?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

vinwin06 said:


> OK thanks for the reply. Then how people are saying they can get pr visa for me to get a job...
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk



Because they are liars who are just after your money.


----------

